# Big Mistake..



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Tonight I made the awful mistake of searching hedgehogs in my area on kijiji. The amount of hedgehogs for sale at young ages like 4 months because people don't have time for them just breaks my heart.. Why would you get one if you don't have time? Surely you realized this 4 months ago? Plus they're not THAT high maintenance.. How hard is it to snuggle and watch a tv show together every night? 

Ah, I feel awful for all those hogs and it sucks when you can't do anything about it except make sure your own is well loved. 

/end rant


----------



## Thelifeofahedgie (Jul 11, 2014)

I always call them irresponsible for buying a hog & getting rid the poor fella for such a simple reason & offer to "rescue" their hog. LOL! Watch out though, they may take it really bad. &#55357;&#56365;&#55357;&#56353;


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't see a point to antagonizing someone in a situation like this. If you do intend to try and get the hedgehog, it's very likely to result in the opposite response, and if you don't intend to, all you're going to do is anger the person. That's not going to do anyone any good, including the hedgehog. Yes, it's frustrating that people don't do the research before getting a pet, but attacking them isn't going to do any good either. And you never know which situations are a genuine problem - people have unexpected things happen in their lives, and sometimes it means unfortunate things happen like pets being rehomed.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

No plans to even message them, I definitely can't take another hog in I was just ranting because it made me feel so bad for the lil guys and gals!


----------



## Ms. Bee (Jun 26, 2014)

That was the situation I got Mr. P from. Though in this girls defence, she took him in from a friend whose parents wouldn't let her keep him. But on his 3rd home at 10 months old, I'm happy that we can provide a happy, stable home for him now.


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

I got kiwi off of kijiji when she was 4 months old. The lady didn't have time for her because she decided to go back to school

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

